# Why you should keep cats indoors at all times....



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Really. 

No one should ever have to pick slugs and snails out of cats' tail. :crying:yikes

These boys are going to be the death of me.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my...slugs and snails...? Gross. XD


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ewwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Slugs? No, that's a can of worms you just openned there.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave, in your neck of the woods it's those pesky little stickers, cockleburrs, etc. :cool Well, we called em "sticker-burrs" when I was a kid in Florida.

Now I'm in the Pacific NW, land o' slugs. (and Coyotes for that matter)

gaak, one more reason to keep them inside, Coyote!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Last summer my Mom called me in a panic. She kept her voice low...clearly something was wrong. "Blacky...there's something wrong with Blacky. She passed a huge worm. I picked it off her rear end." 

I drove over. My Mom had the specimen in a jar, ready to take to the vet. It was a really big, slimey slug. My Mom, being a non-outdoor person, didn't know such things existed.


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

No offense to anyone who lets their cats outside, or some of the other threads going on right now with this reponse...

My mother in law has had two cats go missing...never came back, no body ever found. Just gone - no closure for her on what happened. She continues to let cats out, which is beyond me. I don't understand the logic in letting cats outside.

None of our cats have ever gone outside and all are well adjusted and happy, and we never have to worry about where they are.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

....and they prolly won't get slugs in their tails............


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't get it.. I don't know what you mean..


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

*Slugs*


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh. lol I think snails and slugs are cute!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Slugs are fairly regional...common in some places and non-existant in other places. I live in the Hudson Valley in upstate NY. The slugs in the driveway are huge...quite fat and 4-5 inches long when crawling around in the cool of the morning. They are interesting creatures, worthy of my respect and I am careful NOT to step on them. My cats show no interest; rarely, they get attached to a cat but are completely harmless.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

suwanee said:


> Dave, in your neck of the woods it's those pesky little stickers, cockleburrs, etc. :cool Well, we called em "sticker-burrs" when I was a kid in Florida.
> 
> Now I'm in the Pacific NW, land o' slugs. (and Coyotes for that matter)
> 
> gaak, one more reason to keep them inside, Coyote!


I see something on Mia's leg after her little escape/adventure but I'll have to approach that slowly.

Yep, coyote's have been spotted in town. Luckily there are no gators in the hood.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I don't let my cats out for lots of reasons. Foxes, raccoons (those things are BIG and mean!), neighbor's stupid dog, diseases they can get from eating rodents, or toxic plants, drowning in the ditch, extreme weather, etc.. Lots of reasons. 
Heck, I feel bad just having to keep the colony of feral cats out there... if my dad EVER even HINTED that I could bring them in, I'd be setting the trap within 5 minutes of him barely finishing the sentence! LOL


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hahaha! Boy do I know what you mean. A few times I've had te pleasure of picking earth worms off my cat ... ON MY BED. She'll jump up to greet me at some hour of the night and I'll UNKNOWINGLY pick off the "thing" I see on her only to find that it's wet and wiggling! So freaky! Although I must say I'm pleased not to have found a slug on her. Yet.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The slugs eat the dry food I put down for the stray cats here downstairs in the little public garden. Glad to hear they're harmless, as they're always where I and the cats are. They leave everything so sticky.


----------

